# 3Com Wireless Access Point



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

I am trying to set up my 3Com wireless Access Point that was given to me. I have searched for software to set it up but can't find any.

I have read somehwre that the software doesn't even work on Windows 7 anyway.

Does anybody know the default ip adress of this router or how to get into the config pages to set it up.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What model Number?


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

WL-525


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The default security key is usually on the bottom of the AP . . you do not need any softwar to start using it . . HP took over 3 com:

HP Networking support and look-up tool


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

check here for the manual and info About.com: http://www.3com.com/


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

I still can't find support for my product on HP Support. Maybe i should drop them a mail


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The link I gave you About.com: http://www.3com.com/ enter 3com wl-525 then scroll down the results


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

sorry i'm a real dumbass but even when i scroll down theres nothing that says set up for 3Com WL-525 Sorry but could you please point me to what i'm looking for


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you in support your looking for drivers or manuals


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

Yes this is what i get no drivers...heres the link try it 

About.com: http://www.3com.com/


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

When i go into support and search for this model i don't see any manuals. I have tried putting manuals in but don't get any back


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok they are making it difficult ain't they try this for the manual http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfcs-U/USR/WL-525/Manuals/User-Guides/ 
so far I can only find drivers up to xp see if this is similar to the manual About.com: http://www.3com.com/


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

The Manual tbh is useless without the software disk that i can't use on Windows 7. All i need is the ip adress of the switch so i can get into the settings. I have tried angryip and tracert but still can't seem to find the ip adress. I've even used Lantronix device installer and tried to configure it with the mac adress but still no joy. What's the best way to find the ip adress of the switch. Any Ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does it have the default password on a sticker? ? If so, just reset it and use that


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

No the only thing on it is the Mac Adress.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried connecting a pc to the AP with ethernet cable?


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

Yes i have tried ipconfig/all, Tracert, Angry IP and nothing seems to see it. All i need is the ipadress so i can configure it but it's proving very difficult at this time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

AP's do not usually have an IP address . . What happened when you connected the ethernet cable to the AP?


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

Nothing all the lights come on but that's it. So if they don't have an ip adress how do i get into the config pages to set it up. I assumed they were similiar to a router where you connect via the ip adress and then go into the configuration page.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you been able to reset the access point?

You can use the 30 - 30 - 30 method if you don't know theirs

The 30-30-30 Hard Reset Rule for Routers

Once you reset it, connecting via ethernet cable should get you to the set up web page


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

Hi Rich,

O.k i've done that now. How do i find the ip address now or how do i get to the set up page?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Usually, when you connect it to a pc with an ethernet cable, a set up page opens . . have you opened IE with it connected?


----------



## Harry.Batt (May 11, 2012)

Yes it does nothing...Surely you need an ip adress to get into the access point? Do you not?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if this is any help http://www.audiodesignguide.com/HomeNetwork/dua0045-4aaa01rev01.pdf


----------

